# Prologic POLYPHONIC VTSW Set Max-4 Camo 3+1 Funkbissanzeigerset



## am-angelsport (11. November 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Prologic *
*POLYPHONIC VTSW Set *
*3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox 
 *​ * [38346] * ​ *DER Hammerpreis*  ​ *ProLogic Polyphonic VTSW Set  **- Max 4 - Camou Optik * 

 Prologic hat es wieder getan! Ein weiteres innovatives Produkt, das  Ihre Bissanzeiger auf ein neues Niveau bringt. Prologic’s neues,  revolutionäres Bissanzeigersystem Polyphonic ist nicht nur ein  verlässliches Produkt auf höchstem technischen Niveau. Es ist auch das  erste System mit polyphonen Lautsprechern, wie sie bei Mobiltelefonen  verwendet werden. Damit tut sich eine neue Welt auf für alle Specimen  Angler. Mit den PolyPhonics erhalten Sie Topware zum fairen Preis und  ein Bissanzeigersystem auf das Sie sich verlassen können. 

*Eigenschaften*  

Kabellos
4 LED-Farben wählbar
Spezielle Fallbissanzeige
Nachtlichtfunktion
auch geräuschlos nutzbar
Mattschwarz gummiertes Gehäuse
DV Ausgang für Swinger/Hanger, inklusive der Nachtlichtfunktion für die beleuchteten Versionen
Anti-Rutsch Auflagen für die Ruten
Gegen alle Wettereinflüsse abgedichtet
Rot, grün, gelb, blau & “smoke down” LED Abdeckungen
Wird mit einem 9V Batterieblock betrieben - der Stromkreislauf ist sehr batterieschonend
Sicherer An/Aus-Schalter für den Transport
 


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ax-4-Camo-31-Funkbissanzeigerset_p8351_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ax-4-Camo-31-Funkbissanzeigerset_p8351_x2.htm


 bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

